# ☘ Guppy Grass (Najas Guadalupensis) FS



## Fizgig777

Various portions of Guppy Grass for sale.... Sized by aquarium size ⇢ portion will fill noted aquarium size completely….

20 USG .... $80
10 USG .... $50
5 USG.... $37
2 USG .... $20

✍ At least 60% of the specimens will have fully mature roots, making them ready for planting. Plants do not come from breeding tanks, but from show aquariums, so they have been grown in ideal light & fertilization conditions. While the species is a US native in the wild, these are aquarium grown so there is no risk of introduced pathogens, pests, or other unwanted hitchhikers. All plants will be 100% algae & pest plant free.

☘ These plants make an excellent addition to virtually any freshwater aquarium. They are excellent nutrient sponges, aiding in algae control, as well as soaking up heavy metals & other pollutants. They are superb oxygenators, as well, pearling readily with even minimal care. Livebearers are particularly fond of these plants which create ideal nursery habitats for young fish and places to hide and rest for females under constant pressure from amorous males. Bettas also love to explore and weave in/out of the delicate jungle the plants create. Guppy Grass is excellent for cycling an aquarium, too.

◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆

 ☛ Click to see photo of actual plants ☚ 
☛ Seller rating link provided upon request. ☚

◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇◆◇

*€ *Payment via PayPal only. Prices in USD.
✈ Shipping to contiguous US addresses only — no exceptions. Insured shipments go out Mondays and/or Tuesdays only & tracking number will be provided to buyer.
✈ Seller pays shipping cost. Plants are professionally packaged, never shipped in envelopes of any kind & all care is taken to ensure live arrival.
*☂* Live Arrival Guarantee = full refund provided on condition that buyer must provide clear photo(s) via email of damages (packaging & contents) within 2hrs. of delivery. The burden of dealing with insurance claims aren't passed on to the buyer, however, evidence of damages must be provided for full refund.
✗ Returns are not accepted. No exceptions.

*ツ Thank you for your interest! Private message me if interested. ツ*


----------

